# Taquillón, moble del rebedor



## AlbertJB

Hola!

Em preguntava si algú més a casa sol dir: "Deixo les claus sobre el taquillón". Evidentment és incorrecte, i buscant als diccionaris no trobo equivalent en català. Suposo que m'hauré de conformar dient "moble del rebedor". Potser és un mot que es diu només a l'Empordà, no ho sé.


----------



## Navel

Taquillón és paraula castellana, és a la RAE. La senc en altres puestos diferents a l'Empordà.


----------



## Agró

Xifonier (?)


----------



## AlbertJB

Gràcies Navel i Agró. 

_Xifonier_ no perquè és un moble alt, i "taquillón" és un moble baix per deixar-hi "recados" i tal...


----------



## ACQM

Potser et refereixes a una consola o una calaixera o simplement en pots dir "el moble". De qualsevol forma això de "taquillón" només ho he sentit en castellà i no gaire i no ho he trobat a faltar mai en català.


----------



## AlbertJB

Bé, a casa és un nom que fem servir gairebé diàriament, o sigui que en continuarem dient taquillón. Gràcies a tots per les respostes.


----------



## germanbz

Per la zona de València tampoc he sentit mai un equivalent a "taquillón", només em ve al cap "_el moble de l'entrà_(da)".


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon vespre:

Jo també coincidisc amb germanbz. Sempre hem dit "*el moble de l'entrada*", tinguera la forma que tinguera. Rebedor és paraula recuperada fa "poc" i no la usem habitualment. 
Bona nit.


----------



## Xiscomx

Crec que es tracta d'un castellanisme molt digerit ja en mallorquí, malgrat que no l'hagi trobat al DCVB ni d'altres, emperò sí al *www.termcat.cat*:

_ca_ *taquilló,* n m
_es_ *taquillón*
<Mobles>
Definició​Moble baix amb calaixos a la part superior i portes a la part inferior.


----------



## Penyafort

Em sembla que el Termcat ha optat per la "solució fàcil".

Crec que la primera cosa que cal fer, abans de simplement adoptar un mot que no trobem a cap altra llengua romànica tret del castellà, és pensar en quin moble volem dir. Perquè si es tracta d'una mena de taula arrambada a la paret, tenim *consola*. Si és un moble de calaixos, tenim _*calaixera*_. Si no deixa de ser un armari petit, amb portes, continua sent un armari, un _*armariet*_, si voleu. Si té calaixos i portes i s'assembla als destinats a la vaixella dels menjadors, hom pot dir-ne _*aparador*_, _*bufet*_, o una de ben preciosa i antiga, _*tinell*_. El fet que algunes d'aquestes paraules les usem per a altres coses no vol dir res, si som conscients del context i a més afegim _de l'entrada_ o _del rebedor._

No tinc cap problema en que els diccionaris acabin acceptant _taquilló _si realment considerem que fa referència a un tipus de moble pel qual no tenim cap paraula. Però diria que en podem prescindir perfectament fent servir el que més escaigui dels que he esmentat -i d'altres més que hi deu haver, potser més adients-, sense haver de recórrer tothora a un calc diglòssic. I si no ens cal filar tan prim, n'hi ha prou amb dir, com ja s'ha suggerit, el _*moble de l'entrada*_. (Penseu, per acabar-ho d'adobar, que el mot deriva d'un altre que ja va ser motiu de grans debats en català, la tan debatuda _taquilla _)


----------



## Doraemon-

Jo ni l'he sentit ni l'he utilitzat mai, el taquilló(n) aquest, ni en català ni en castellà.
Les que diu Penyafort sí, totes boníssimes: calaixera, consola (el moble més típic de rebedor, diria jo), aparador...


----------



## RIU

A casa sempre ha estat "el moble del rebedor" sigui el que sigui, que n'han passat uns quants.


----------

